# Yet another pooch test. ;)



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well I'm joining the ranks of everyone wanting to know if their does are bred or not. 
Sorry the pics aren't better- she was being SO uncooperative!! :hair: I had her perfectly lined up and my camera kept dying.
Anywho, the black goat is Ella, and she should've been bred in mid-august if she is. I don't have the exact date right now, but I can get it.
The last is my 7 month old ND doeling who should not be in any way even possibly bed, but is looking suspicious to me. If she was bred, it would've been before I got her, (I got her at four mo. old) as she has not been with a buck at all since I got her.
Her half sister's behind looks the same, and I'm a bit worried- They were both a bit stunted when I got them, and I really don't want them to be bred that young. 
Thanks! 
Sarah


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

First one no, second, hard to tell. But I say no also on her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

#1 yes
#2 maybe?
#3 no
Chances are your then 4mo old isn't.

Since Sydney is on the other side of the state we see things differently.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol! Well, sorry I forgot to say the first two pics are the same goat, my ND doe Ella. 
And those pics were all taken today.  So the last one is the 7 month old doeling.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:doh:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

So, that's a yes then for Ella?  Cause that would be awesome! She ought to be bred by now; she was with the buck off and on for months! I think they got separated a couple of times just too soon or something, or she wouldn't take. I was told when I got her (in April?) that she was due in July or August.  :sigh: :shrug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No clue just wanted to say your young one does look puffy there but the do also do that before coming into heat.....so either watch her for a heat or check her out again in a few weeks


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm gonna say yes to both


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> I'm gonna say yes to both


Really? I sure hope not on the young one.  I *think* she was in heat a couple weeks ago, but I'm not sure, so I really hope she's not bred.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm thinking yes for the B&W one.. The black one looks like a no? idk.. lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I too would have to say the doeling looks bred, I dont think Ella is though.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Here's some pics of the doeling's half sister; she's 7 months as well. These are all of the same doeling, taken today.  I think she looks the same, but what do y'all think?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Pics didn't post....


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yes, I'm working on that.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Okay, finally here they are :


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

What do y'all think? Bred or no?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

On the young ones, their vulvas look like they point up, so I still vote no for all of them... But who knows.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> On the young ones, their vulvas look like they point up, so I still vote no for all of them... But who knows.


Out of curiosity why do you think they look like they are pointing up? In the first and third picture of the half-sister posted two up I thought it looks like its pointed down towards the ground?

I'd lean towards yes on the younger two, but would love to learn more!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The younger two's vulva's do look puffy, but IME, when a doe gets that puffy, they have an udder. On the last picture post, look at the second to last picture. Looks like the vulva points up to me. When my does are in heat, they look like that, so maybe they are in heat.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok they may just be in heat because on the last post, take a look at the second pic. The vulva is swollen put still points down. I have a couple does who look like they are pregnant all the time, and it wouldn't surprise me that siblings are the same.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry..... it looked like the first post didn't go through..


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm still completely stumped in the whole "pooch" thing. That's why I posted pice so y'all can tell me.  it doesn't make sense to me either, and I also fail to see anything pointing up, even on obviously open does. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I would like to add that the black and white doeling that I posted first was acting a bit like maybe she was in heat the last day or two. Today she was riding the other doeling, and I would venture to say(though I don't keep track lol) that she was puffier than usual back there today.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sounds like she is in heat.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I've about decided that Ella's preggo, whatever the pooch test declares, as she has gained nearly ten pounds in three weeks, and isn't even on grain, just alfalfa and/or greens!! 
I attached another pooch pic though, for those wishing to try their luck again. 









Little fatty !









This one's just too funny! :lol:









And pooch.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She looks bred in that one, maybe she's just late to show?...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Now how did that one pic post twice? :crazy: oh well. 

She was bred in August, I'm nearly certain, I have a couple of August dates, but yeah. I think she's most likely due on Jan. 6.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, then she's right at that point where she should be showing!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yay!!! :stars: :leap:

I could hardly stand to wait or babies when I got her, that's why I got her to be honest, cause she was "bred". 
Turns out, I could've gotten an open doe, bred her right after getting her, and had kids sooner.
I've had Ella for six months already. :doh:  
Oh, I'm just glad if she has kids at all now, even a single buckling!  :hammer: Though of course, I'm really hoping she has triplets or quads.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You've had her for 6 months and you're already at the point that you hope she'll have even a single buck! :lol: Peeps hasn't kidded in like 5-6 years, and I'm now at the point where I'd be excited to have straight bucks from her


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

What?! What's wrong with Peeps, anyway?  I don't blame you! I'd go insane with no kids for that long! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Cystic ovaries. Even if she has triplet bucklings I'd retain them all :lol:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

too bad, I don't know much about that, and I wasn't really following Skyla's issue with it.  So, is it curable? Or it it kind of hit and miss?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It is curable, but I haven't done anything about it before, since I want sure. I didn't have a buck for 3 of those 5 years, she didn't take last year, and still hasn't this year.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Love that pic Sarah...her looking back with her tongue hanging out...too cute!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's annoying for sure, Lacie. I hope she takes this year, and gives you :kidred: :kidred: 

Cathy, I know, it's too funny!  I didn't see it when I took it. I saw it when I looked at the picture I had taken and it cracked me up! :lol:


----------

